
Ask HN: What is your method of submitting a project to Product Hunt - ICJ
A while back i read a post on one of the startup&#x2F;entrepreneur subreddits about a Product Hunt user looking for interesting startups to submit to the site.<p>I am spending my time reading about the Product Hunt submission process and i want to know what some of you have done. Did you climb the ranks of Product Hunt or is there a process to find other hunters looking for products to submit. Something like a pitch process, etc.<p>The product i am looking to submit is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pokevs.com - It is a real time Pokemon Go location scanner. By selecting an area on the map and clicking the scan&#x2F;radar button in the bottom center the server will search for the location of pokemon around that location and return results with a despawn timer, share button, and directions to location using google maps.<p>Are free to use web based services like this posted on Product Hunt?
======
gt2
Yes, I've seen free to use web based services like this on Product Hunt. I've
also seen many "products" on Product Hunt that are services that support/are
supported by other services, like Whatsapp for the browser and 3rd party
social networking tools, both of these types have even been in the top 10 for
the day that are shown in the email newsletter.

I'm not familiar with the submission process, but have heard it helps if
you're connected there already. But if your product is big/cool enough, other
people will submit it, for instance a new car from Tesla or product from Apple
are usually shown on Product Hunt.

Good luck!

------
tedmiston
I think it might be tough to make this product perform well on Product Hunt.
Not that there's anything wrong with it, just that when Pokémon Go was at the
peak of its hype cycle several apps that are pretty much the same thing gained
attention. I think you will have to focus on what you're doing that's new and
different in contrast to those.

